# Nissan Versa 2011 Losing oil



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello,

I have Nissan Versa 2011 that is losing oil (about a quart every 2,000 miles). I do no see any leaks nor I see smoke coming out of tail pipe. I am not sure if is the problem but one time I used syntactic oil and then switch to conventional oil. All the mechanics have said that is will not cause that problem. One mechnanic told that it was normal for some cars burn oil. The car has about 59,100 miles and I change the oil every 3,000 miles. I have not changes the spark plugs, but I have told me that will not cause that prioblem. Does any body know what might cause this problem or this normal for this model ?

Thank you,


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be oil leaks at the valve cover gasket or the front/back crankshaft seal. These will show up while the engine is operating. Let the engine idle for awhile, then look for oil on the ground or on your garage floor.

The cylinder rings may be worn causing oil burning. A good way to test for oil burning is to first fully warm up the engine. Stand behind the car. Have someone rev the engine to 4,000 RPM and *hold* at that RPM for about 15 seconds. If you see a lot of blue smoke come out of the tailpipe, the engine is burning excessive oil.

It's also possible that the valve stem seals are worn causing oil burning. One sure-fire way to tell if you have worn valve stem seals is to perform a cold engine test. When your vehicle has been sitting overnight or for a longer period of time, the top of the head of the valve cover area will have some oil left over from the last time you drove. When you start the engine, the oil ends up getting sucked down through the worn seal(s) into the combustion area, producing a blueish smoke out of the tailpipe. This will generally last for few moments and then clear up as you start to drive.

Another way to test for worn valve stem seals is to be aware of what happens while your vehicle is idling. When your vehicle is stopped for a significant amount of time, high vacuum levels will cause the oil to build up around the valve stems while the valve is closed. In a faulty valve seal situation, when you begin to accelerate again, this oil can end up getting sucked past the seal into the combustion area. This causes more of this blueish smoke, due to the burning of oil, to come out the tailpipe. Again, this will generally last for few moments and then clear up as you start to drive.


----------



## Ryobi (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will check on this later in the week when I have time.


----------



## nietoaj (1 mo ago)

Ryobi said:


> Hello, I have Nissan Versa 2011 that is losing oil (about a quart every 2,000 miles). I do no see any leaks nor I see smoke coming out of tail pipe. I am not sure if is the problem but one time I used syntactic oil and then switch to conventional oil. All the mechanics have said that is will not cause that problem. One mechnanic told that it was normal for some cars burn oil. The car has about 59,100 miles and I change the oil every 3,000 miles. I have not changes the spark plugs, but I have told me that will not cause that prioblem. Does any body know what might cause this problem or this normal for this model ? Thank you,


 Have a mechanic replace the PVC Valve, if it is faulty or plugged it allow pressure build up on the engine crank case during engine operation and the presure will force oil pass the oil rings creating oil consumption. Hope this help.


----------

